# Anyone Here Have A Pool?



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

we are seriously considering installing an IG pool in our backyard. I am not just thinking of the pool itself but the landscaping to go along with it.

anyone else here own a pool? if so lets see it. :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> we are seriously considering installing an IG pool in our backyard. I am not just thinking of the pool itself but the landscaping to go along with it.
> 
> anyone else here own a pool? if so lets see it. :thumbup:


I've gotta 17,500 gallon IG fiberglass pool. This summer will be our 4th season with it. It'd be an understatement to say we love it!

Surrounding the pool is a 2,000 SF paver patio with a fire pit area, a "living" area (couch and chairs), a lounging/sun bathing area and a dining area.

Around the patio is a bunch of landscaping and ornamental trees. Hoopsi blue spruce, Norway spruce, crimson queen Japanese maple, saucer magnolia, lavender, limemound spirea, limelight hydrangeas, roses, grasses, golden cypress, pieres japonica and rainbow leucothe. Phew. I think that's everything!

I'd love to share some pics, but it's still winter here unfortunately. I'll take some and share in a few weeks when things wake up and after I open the pool!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

That's really going to mess up your lawn .


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a 24k gal IG pool. Glad we have it, whole family enjoys it in the summer. Some people are intimidated by them and think they're a lot of work. With some of the new tech now days, like salt water chlorine generators, not really true. If you like messing around in the yard you'll really like having a pool.

Best place to spend some time is troublefreepool.com. Great forum and community. Spend as much time there as you can so you know all the right features to get when planning.

Have you talked to any builders yet? Gotten any quotes?


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

yep been hanging around troublefreepool for a while. we had a 33k gallon pool at one other house we lived in.

IF we do it it will be an L shape. 36x18 and of course SWG. I do have a builder already but i hate financing anything so its a hefty check to write. just have to decide if we really want to pull the trigger.


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

We have a pool, 50000litres, fibroglass with variable speed pump. Also have solar matting on adjacent shed with a seperate pump.
Salt Water chlorinator and sand pump.

It was installed when we purchased the place, do we use it.. yes but we are not swimmers so a plunge pool 3mx3m would have been fine. It does get hot here in Australia though.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I have an 20-40' 33k gallon in-ground free form gunite pool with a saltwater chlorinator, Pentair Variable speed pump and gas heater. It has a bahama bench type sun shelf(6" water area) we put plastic chairs there to sit on. Also have a slide and a rock to jump off of on the deep end. We did the plaster finish with quarts added.

I use the trouble free pool app for chemicals applications and it works like a charm. My big thing here in Lubbock is this is cotton growing county and when the wind blows so does the dirt. I use the Poolverguen suction side sweeper and it does a goo job but extra cleaning is required after the wind blows, which is all the time.

I'm about to build a new house and will be doing a new pool with hot tub integrated in this one will be rectangle shape with a automatic cover.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I second exploring troublefreepool.com!


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

if you click the journal in my sig, you can see the process of putting the pool in that we did this summer.

Matt


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

We put this in 3 years ago, I am not sure what I more excited about, mowing the lawn or swimming? Oh yea, mow then swim!


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

I mow with my swimsuit on...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Be sure and check out this other pool thread too for more info.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

* 27K gal in-ground
* 8-person hot tub
* Sun deck (I forget what these things are commonly referred to as) for two loungers
* In-pool removable table with umbrella for 5/6 people
* Wet Edge Satin pebble
* Pentair Intelliflo VS-3050 (main pump)
* Pentair Whisperflo 1.5HP (cleaner pump)
* Pentair Clean and Clear Plus 520
* Pentair MasterTemp 400
* Pentair EasyTouch PS-4 and ScreenLogic 2
* Pentair GloBrite LEDs
* DeltaUV D-20
* Paramount Clear O3
* Paramount PV3

The PV3 is *awesome*! ...no robot vacuum to mess with.

Finished in July 2014. Got part way done with landscaping around it and stopped since I didn't like it and wanted to change direction. Tore it all out in 2015 or 16 and haven't touched it since. Yeah, yeah, I've been lazy about that. Though I'm going to address it this year.

At the same time I built the pool I also got 2700 square feet of three-color stamped concrete decking and built a 16' x 20' covered patio which includes a large fireplace, built in 5-burner Blaze grill, fridge and other kitchen stuff, and bar-height seating for eight along with typical patio furniture seating for 4 and 6-person dining table.

I maintain per troublefreepool.com, as many others have noted. Very easy.

Lastly, I built my own web site to track all of the water test results including dynamic graphing.


----------

